# UPDATE



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Well claire from cromwell called me today 
So is getting me a recipiant today!!!!!!!    
Iam over the MOOOOON  Iam on my 2nd day of the 7day break on the pill and due af anytime now and claire just wants me to have this bleed then.............Iam going to collect my drugs to start downregging woooohooo!!!!
      
What can i say iam just sooo happy i explained in the emial i sent her that iam still having problems with Gp to get my last 2 results on paper for clinic she told me to forget them and i can start downregging as soon as i have a bleed(anytime now),  but will still post results through there nothing stopping me now since i have handed most of my results in so we just getting on with things

So within the next 2weeks i will be a ,shes phoning me next week to let me no how and where abouts the recipiant is with things and to give me a day to go and get my drugs

As u can see iam EGGSTATIC!!!
LOVE KELLY


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Kelly

This is absolutely fantastic news

So pleased that ur finally on ur way honey

Emilyxx*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

WAYHEYYYYYYYYYYY KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my god it's gone sooooo quick. I'm so happy for you darlin!    sod the GP's  

Hopefully I'll be next  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls for ur quick replies,iam sooooooo excited cant describe it first go and raring to get going You`ll be next vicki hun,its all just around the corner for u too hunnie,how are u all doing?
love kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

From one Kelly to another  

Thats fab news hunny,I fet just like you when I got the go ahead   loads of luck hunny and keep us posted 

Kelly x


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW - thats fantastic news!! Congrats !!!!!!!!!

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats great !! 

do lets us know how you get on with the DR 

good luck hun,

Saraxxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Eggcellent news as you said.  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats fantastic!!!!! Keep us updated please!!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you girls sooo much for ur messages 
ANOTHER update AF arrived woooohooo so no stopping me now i honestly thought she would have played up with me its normally the case but i hit it lucky       
I sure will keep u all updated thanks again
love kelly


----------

